# Broken One for One Counts



## RollingStone (Jul 8, 2022)

Does anyone have more info on this weeks problem with One for One pulls being a mess because the system thinks we have none on hand.

It almost seems like the system thinks we have not acknowledged the truck when we have.  I was performing Out of Stocks tonight and almost every item was full to capacity (filled from today’s truck) even though the system thought we were out.


----------



## Sushi2Go (Jul 8, 2022)

I think we had this issue before, it took a few days for counts to resolve itself.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 9, 2022)

I have been seeing this for awhile *conveniently *after they did our inventory.

I used to just re-audit all the locations and brought it up to management several times.

It still happens so I don't bother anymore.

I just look at the OOS in my area of that department and just leave the rest.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jul 9, 2022)

This happened at my store a while back and boy, was it annoying. The truck was acknowledged but the numbers weren't updating. All the DBOs were advised to scan everything while pushing it and update counts manually. Had to do that for at least two trucks before the issue was resolved. Pain in the neck, but it helped.
The other thing that's happened just since our inventory was done is that the workers apparently counted product A and product B all as product A and didn't count product B at all. I don't understand how that can happen, but there it is. Wasn't widespread, more sort of random, but still, what a bother.


----------

